# TightSpot quiver on ilf rigs ? Anyone ?



## Trey Hedrick (Jan 21, 2016)

I ran one on my Titan III for a couple weeks. They are great quivers with a ton of features but I could tell there was more vibration at the shot than when I had my Thunderhorn Boa on the bow. At the end of the day I went back to the Boa. If I ever convert to a quiver that I can take off in the treestand, the Tight Spot will be my quiver of choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I love Tightspot quivers. I haven't used them on an ILF riser but I install quiver inserts in most of my wood risers. I have also used them a lot on compounds.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

If you're looking for a super quiet, adjustable quiver that's easily removed, check out the Alpine Soft Loc.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I have one on my Tempest. There isn't anything that's more adjustable. I did have to work to suit my needs. One of the problems is the hood is built for compound/girlie broadhead and I shoot THE MAN'S BROADHEAD. I couldn't get it quiet and the BH's wouldn't fit perfectly, so I talked to the home office. They went out of their way. Sent me some foam inserts that they used to use. That solved the problem. I like it almost as much as my trad longbow quiver. No quiver will beat it, it was custom make for the longbow.

I should mention that I have the 5 arrow model and can fit 5 arrows, but two BH's on either side of a judo - perfect for me. Probably couldn't fit 5 of my BH's.

Bowmania


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

thinking of puttin one on my CD WF 19


----------



## slalomnorth (Dec 9, 2016)

Even though this wasn't your question...I just put a selway slide on on my new ilf rig, and it really quiets the bow down a lot, and looks super clean.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

just grabbed a used tight spot will let you guys know


----------



## sheepdogreno (Sep 29, 2014)

I also have my eyes on using a tight spot on my new ilf rig. A lot of guys seem to really like them. I enjoy shooting with a quiver on so I like the adjustability of the tight spot.


----------



## jaketemple007 (Jun 16, 2016)

works amazing on the hoyt satori


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Note in the picture how 3 arrows are out in front of the bow. With a TS you can tilt the quiver so the arrows all ride in between the limb and the string.

Bowmania


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

slalomnorth said:


> Even though this wasn't your question...I just put a selway slide on on my new ilf rig, and it really quiets the bow down a lot, and looks super clean.
> 
> View attachment 6387425


That is an awesome looking rig. [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

I use one on my CD wf19 and it works great.


----------



## bobschuitema (Dec 9, 2011)

I would love to use a selway slide on, but half the time, I'm in a small vehicle with kids and I need to brake my bow down. I wish they would make something that used a quikee attachment or something that bolted into the same area.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

bobschuitema said:


> I would love to use a selway slide on, but half the time, I'm in a small vehicle with kids and I need to brake my bow down. I wish they would make something that used a quikee attachment or something that bolted into the same area.


Have you seen the selway quick detach model?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I use a Tightspot on my compound, but I never shoot with it on. One of the best features of the quiver is the slick quick detach feature. That would be a strong point for me with the Tightspot on a metal riser stickbow too.

I use other quivers on my recurves since they are all wood riser models.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Got it on I like it, it makes the bow quieter less limb vibration, the strap on thunder horn make my bow even quieter but this balances better and my bow was not loud without a quiver to hunt with so I will test it somemore 
Quiver is super lightweight looking at it one would not guess so

The carbon rods match the carbon in my limbs 2


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

Are they quick and easy to get them off the bow? I like to shoot with out a quiver on when I get into my stand. 


keb said:


> View attachment 6392229
> 
> Got it on I like it, it makes the bow quieter less limb vibration, the strap on thunder horn make my bow even quieter but this balances better and my bow was not loud without a quiver to hunt with so I will test it somemore
> Quiver is super lightweight looking at it one would not guess so
> ...


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Super easy on off


----------



## sheepdogreno (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks good! Soon as I scrape together some cash I'm getting one for my rig


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

If you take them off once on stand, there are much cheaper rigs that work well.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

They're nice and they cool on an ILF but I never could get them to stop rattling with micro-diameter shafts. Went to a Great Northern without any issues and its much quieter.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I had 5mm FMJ and 6MM Bloodline/Hexx arrows in my Tightspot's without issue, but by micro I imagine you mean even smaller than 5mm. I am surprised with the adjustment on the arrows grippers people have had issues with noise. That's a bummer, last thing anyone wants on an expensive quiver designed to stay on the bow make noise at the shot. Mine we always silent. I have had both 5 and 3 arrow models, a couple of each.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

I had some buzz from mine, good was to high, moved it down, better but not perfect did this as quiet as any quiver our there now foam yoga block eBay 10.00 bucks u get 2 block












I think it balances better than my strap on thunder horn


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

hood was to far up slide it down


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Had Victory Vaps in mine. I moved the hood, added foam and it still rattled. I had two different ILF rigs and two Tightspot. I have them for sale in the


----------



## OzarkBowman (Aug 12, 2014)

Bowmania said:


> Note in the picture how 3 arrows are out in front of the bow. With a TS you can tilt the quiver so the arrows all ride in between the limb and the string.
> 
> Bowmania


I'm looking at getting a quiver and like the tight spot because it is close to centerline. However, I noticed they also keep the arrows further back, between the string and limbs, but I do not know why that is an advantage?


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

Tight spots mount from the sight holes, at least mine does, make sure you have sight holes. Cant go wrong with a selway strap on either, and they look nice too.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

I liked my tight spot on my compound with carbon shafts. I did not like it on my ILF with aluminum shafts. The harmonics were totally different and it made my trad setup loud.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OzarkBowman (Aug 12, 2014)

Roof_Korean said:


> Tight spots mount from the sight holes, at least mine does, make sure you have sight holes. Cant go wrong with a selway strap on either, and they look nice too.


I do, but I do not not have a sight. Does it attach directly to the riser or to a dovetail in an actual sight?


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

OzarkBowman said:


> I do, but I do not not have a sight. Does it attach directly to the riser or to a dovetail in an actual sight?


It can attach directly to the riser using the AMO holes where a sight would go.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

